# Keyboard for Daughter



## HIJACK (Aug 10, 2005)

My daughter plays the piano and I am looking for a weighted key keyboard for her. At least thatâ€™s what her piano instructor suggested. Any ideas on brand and a good place to pick one up?


----------

